# Graves - Eye Problems



## Claire (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello
I am just wondering if people who have gone through treatment for Graves and managed to get some stability have seen an improvement in the appearance of their eyes?
My friend's daughter has just been diagnosed - purely as she had noticed her eyes were bulging and she was getting blurred vision. As she is a teenager, it's this that's bothering her more than any of the other issues she's going to face. I just wondered if people seemed to see an improvement in the appearance of their eyes once some stability has been achieved for everything.
Many thanks

Claire


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Claire said:


> Hello
> I am just wondering if people who have gone through treatment for Graves and managed to get some stability have seen an improvement in the appearance of their eyes?
> My friend's daughter has just been diagnosed - purely as she had noticed her eyes were bulging and she was getting blurred vision. As she is a teenager, it's this that's bothering her more than any of the other issues she's going to face. I just wondered if people seemed to see an improvement in the appearance of their eyes once some stability has been achieved for everything.
> Many thanks
> ...


It really just depends on so many things. Have you had your daughter to a Board Certified Ophthalmologist?


----------



## Claire (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi
It's my friend's daughter - and I think she's got an appointment in a week - she got rushed in today to the Children's hospital and I think she's on about 8 tablets a day - but she's more distressed about the look of her eyes than anything else!
I suppose we'll just have to wait and see about what the tests say and if they can control it with the tablets.
Many thanks
Claire


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Claire said:


> Hi
> It's my friend's daughter - and I think she's got an appointment in a week - she got rushed in today to the Children's hospital and I think she's on about 8 tablets a day - but she's more distressed about the look of her eyes than anything else!
> I suppose we'll just have to wait and see about what the tests say and if they can control it with the tablets.
> Many thanks
> Claire


Thank you for clarifying whose daughter she is. Sometimes I scan too fast. Always in a hurry w/no where to go! LOL!

Why was the little girl rushed to the hospital? Thyroid Storm? I sure hope not!

Yes; the eyes are a horrible thing to happen to anybody much less a little girl. I am very glad she has an appt. set up with the ophthalmologist and much can be done to stave it off.

Keep us posted on this, will you?


----------



## Paytonmascha (Oct 14, 2010)

Claire said:


> Hello
> I am just wondering if people who have gone through treatment for Graves and managed to get some stability have seen an improvement in the appearance of their eyes?
> My friend's daughter has just been diagnosed - purely as she had noticed her eyes were bulging and she was getting blurred vision. As she is a teenager, it's this that's bothering her more than any of the other issues she's going to face. I just wondered if people seemed to see an improvement in the appearance of their eyes once some stability has been achieved for everything.
> Many thanks
> ...


I had the same problem with my eye when i was diagnosed. I'm a teenager as well and i struggled with it bothering me too. I hated how my eye looked and i still do. Ive had it for a little over a year, it has gotten better. you don't notice it as much but some days you can see it. i did try taking flax seeds which did seem to help. it just depends on the person and how their body reacts.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Claire,
I recently was diagnosed with Graves and my eye lids are retracting so it looks like I'm opening very wide. I saw an ophthalmologist yesterday and I don't have vision problem yet. I do not have the bulge, but I do have the retracting eyelids and the stare. If your friend's daughter's eyes are not irritated by eye makeup, there are makeup tricks to make the eyes look noticeably smaller. By wearing darker shadow on the lids and no brow highlighter, the eyes look smaller. Also, lining the lower waterline with a dark eyeliner like brown or black really helps. Line all the way around to connect the lower and upper eyes. If possible, waterline the top of the eyelid or put the upper eyeliner into the eyelashes. Never wear eyeliner above the upper eyelashes or below the lower lashes because this makes the eye look bigger. It really makes a huge difference and has given me confidence again. My friends say my eyes look "normal" now (even though they are not). It also makes a huge difference in photos because the flash tends to pick up on the whites of the eye and with GD, this comes out looking like a stare. The eyeliner on the waterlash really breaks this up. I hope this helps your friend's daughter. I feel like I'm not mad at my eyes anymore and I know that will help with my healing. Also, make sure she has 200mcg of selenium in her multi vitamins. There have been studies showing that amount helps with eye inflammation.


----------

